# COD WaW Wii version?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

anyone used it? Wondering what its like to play on those controllers?

I like the idea it gives a 2 player option. 

Dont suggest I get it for the 360 or PS3 as I dont, and wont have one of those :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

there seems to be a big difference graphically 

wii









360/ps3


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> anyone used it? Wondering what its like to play on those controllers?
> 
> I like the idea it gives a 2 player option.
> 
> Dont suggest I get it for the 360 or PS3 as *I dont, and wont have one of those* :lol:


:doublesho

I have to ask - WHY?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> there seems to be a big difference graphically
> 
> wii
> 
> ...


are you serious? if so that is PANTS 



wrx man said:


> :doublesho
> 
> I have to ask - WHY?


too much £,not enough time to use them etc etc, and we have a Wii, DS, PS2 and god knows what already


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. silverback is winding you up. that games ikari warriors i believe.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

panama said:


> lol. silverback is winding you up. that games ikari warriors i believe.


I hoped so :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO, although i mistook it for Cannon Fodder at first glance (my what an excellent game Canon Fodder was in it's day!)


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

360 is £40 cheaper than a Wii


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my mates got it, nd said it was REALLY REALLY hard. 

ive had band of brothers and cod 3 on the wii, and i gave up on both before completing the 1st level :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

buckas said:


> 360 is £40 cheaper than a Wii


but its £200 more expensive than the Wii I have had for a year already 



ianFRST said:


> my mates got it, nd said it was REALLY REALLY hard.
> 
> ive had band of brothers and cod 3 on the wii, and i gave up on both before completing the 1st level :lol:


interesting - I dont find these games easy anyway, so maybe that will be a bit of a challenge


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

I had a quick play of the wii version - it takes some getting used to but works pritty well. 
You may need to jack up your sensaitivity though.


----------

